# eczema



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hello, for all you afflicted with this- what do you use for it?


I have a friend who has it, and am just curious if there are any good alternate stuff for her to use.

I read that there is 'dry' and 'wet' eczema. She has the 'dry' stuff, behind knees, in crook of her elbows, and also on part of her face.

what do you use as a lotion ?
thanks
Sherry


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have Psoriasis. Have successfully used Olive il, Coconut Oil. But the best was diaper creme. I buy WM brand. It has as much zinc oxide as Desetin. A Dermatologist told me to take zinc. I take the Zinc for Acne from Puritan's Pride. Skin is really good; as long as I keep up w/these things.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Sandra; do you use this on your face? She's partly afflicted on her face, as well as limbs . . . .


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, I do. Put on before bed. Put towel on pillow. Have to work at getting off in am. Also, she really needs to be consistent about using. Like, if she uses every night for a week, might not have to use again for another 2-3 wks or whatever works for her. Mine was bad when I started. Now, I rarely notice I even have it.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

I have dry exzema on arms, behind knees, and inside my ears. Only thing that keeps me from itching incessantly is 1% hydrocortisone topical cream or spray. As long as I treat at least once or twice a week to keep itching under control, I don't have a breakout that's bad enough to develop into open areas.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that making a paste of corn meal & using it to wash eczema helps to clear it up. Its cheap - wouldn't hurt to try. I imagine the fresher it is, the better.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

She should really get to the bottom of WHY she has eczema. Eczema is usally caused by inflammation in the body. What other health issues does she have going on?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lavender oil is good for skin issues. I would also take fish oil by mouth and use some oregano essential oil on the bottoms of the feet to control the immune issue. And some acidophiles wouldn't hurt either. Eczema comer from an overactive immune system. Most immune system problems start in the gut, so controlling allergies there will help the whole body.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

My dd has psoriasis. She uses coconut oil and also vitamin E oil. Another thing that is really helping her is getting her cleared of allergies. At one point she was having allergy clearing done and regular chiropractic adjustments and her rashes completely went away. (She also has leaky gut and candida and we are working on repairing that which I hope will stop the rashes from coming back!)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have eczema and roseacea (thanks mom...runs in families) When mine flares up I use unrefined shea butter or jojoba. Stay away from colored or scented products. 

Lavender essential oil is not good for psoriasis because it causes a faster turnover of skin cells. Not what you want with psoriasis...that's the basic problem with having that disease.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

My daughter has suffered with it since she was born, We do the lotion ( no perfume) every morning and night, she has a prescription for singular once a day, only showers every other day and in the winter only washes to vital spots...under arms and privates, with mild soap. perfume free laundry soap, and softener. A humidifier in the house. Cortisone cream only if really needed to stop the itch. This is a god awful thing that I don't really believe any one thing works for.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

My son's eczema typically flares up every winter but this year he's been taking cod liver oil supplements and he hasn't had a single flare up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

lathermaker said:


> Lavender essential oil is not good for psoriasis because it causes a faster turnover of skin cells. Not what you want with psoriasis...that's the basic problem with having that disease.


It works wonderful for eczema. The naturopath suggests it often for all skin issues like that. My daughter uses it on her hands all the time. It's awesome stuff.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

I have severe eczema of my hands and moderate eczema of the lower arms with occasion patches of mild eczema of my calves and eyelids. Thus far the best treatment ive found is something called "golden" shea or kpangnan butter. Its been a real blessing in helping my skin so i could have some functionallity back and be able to do simple things for myself like buttons. The reason i prefer it over other things ive tried (coconut oil, emu oil, olive oil, homemade lotion bars, cocoa butter, ect...) is that ive been able to get off topical steroids since ive been using it. My skin isnt perfect but its no longer painful or bleeding. I plan to try tamanu oil in the future to see if that can give me the final boost and loose the residual redness.

ETA: Forgot to mention fish oil. I used to take it regularly and need to get back to it as it does help. I also plan to try oral zinc sulfate since my blood zinc is on the lower end of the spectrum.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Straight tea tree oil applied to the rash clears it up. My son's pediatrician suggested to me that a lot of eczema is delayed food allergies.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

bajiay said:


> She should really get to the bottom of WHY she has eczema. Eczema is usally caused by inflammation in the body. What other health issues does she have going on?


I agree. My 2yo DS had eczema as an infant while he was exclusively breastfed, so I knew it was something that he was getting through my diet. He would break out on his neck and up onto the lower part of his face. After much trial and error, we finally figured out that by removing all artificial colors, flavors, sweeteners, and preservatives we could totally get rid of his eczema. This of course included all food products, but also candles, toiletries, cleaning products, etc.

It's a hassle but definitely worth it to keep him free of that itchy rash.


----------



## Natalia (Mar 4, 2011)

Was reading something yesterday that reminded me of this thread. Said that especially in children after food allergens have been eliminated probiotics can help. There are a few out there that are not based in dairy or soy sine they are common allergens. Some allergens peopel done think abotu are fruit strawberries, mangos, and citrus are the most commen allergenic fruit. Good luck!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out Rooibos tea (African Red Bush.) It has been used for skin and immune issues a lot.

I buy mine at the local bulk store and it has rose hips, and berries mixed in with it. Great stuff.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I have Eczema, i have it all over my body except for my face and neck. My doctor actually TOLD me to go lay in a tanning bed, because it can help clear it up a bit, i'm pretty sure its not a cure for it but if she spends a little more time out in the sun and takes some vitamin D, E, and C I think she'll find that it will clear up some. I've never found a way to be rid of it completely in the 23 years I've been alive but i do know its a lot worse in the dry months of winter and about 80% better in spring and summer. 

Lotion is important too, i have really dry skin coupled with Eczema and i have to use cocoa butter or some cow udder cream lotion stuff. I'm really sensitive too so i have to be careful with my lotions because anything different will break me out. 

Humidity is good for helping clear it up too, so a nice long hot shower or bath wouldn't hurt her or spend some time in a sauna if she has access to one. 

When i was growing up it was a lot worse, i used to feel like sandpaper all over an now at 23 i'm less like sandpaper and more like regular skin with a few bumps you can barely see but you can feel them.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter (5 years old) has horrible dry eczema..as well a respritory issues...

Her eczema gets so red, she itches horribly and it even cracks open and bleeds 

She's been prescribed several creams and such....Elidel burned her badly, even the 1% OTC hydrocortizone creams make her cry...

Oddly, one thing that took the pain and red out was swimming in her grandpa's pool...it's in ground and has chlorine in it.....Not a clue why that helped, but when she got out the first thing she said is "I dont itch anymore mommy!" 

So when she has a bad flare up, I soak the area in very diluted bleach water.....when she gets out and there is no red, I'm able to massage in organic, virgin coconut oil and she is good to go. Before I couldn't even put aloe or any oils on it as EVERYTHING burned, but after the bleach water soak I can...

Trying an experiment right now..... I've switched her from store bought cow's milk, to raw goat's milk and I'm going to see if that makes a difference in her allergy/respritory issues, as well as her eczema....Hopefully it does!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

the chlorine in the rec center pool makes it worse for my daughter. And long hot showers removes the essential oils from the body. her skin is like sandpaper in the winter and she scratches till she bleeds. The dr said to try mineral oil after a shower but before she dry's off so that will be our next step.


----------



## Denna (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter has had eczema since she was born. She also has severe asthma. The doctor told us that childhood onset asthma and eczema go hand in hand. 

He also told us that eczema is an delayed reaction food allergy to either wheat, eggs, orange juice or chocolate. 

We've attempted to cut these out of her diet but with her being school aged its difficult due to the school meals. They have attempted over the years to accomodate but I kept getting calls of "She ate a pancake for breakfast, is she gonna die?" 

Finally decided if they weren't gonna monitor until *after* the fact not to bother with the diet restrictions at school and just be really diligent at home. She rarely has flare ups anymore and when she does its just a little bit between her fingers or a dime sized spot or two on her calves. Nothing major like it used to be.


----------

